# Best way to treat dry skin on toddler...



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I live in New England and ever since winter hit my son's face has been really dry. I have always put california baby calendula cream on his face at night...it isn't really helping...ditto the ca baby aloe vera cream. I have also tried Burt's Bees Baby Creme, but that didn't help much either, plus it seems too heavy duty for the face. My son's skin is very sensitive. I was thinking about a little straight coconut oil....any suggestions?


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

When my family gets dry patches we use lanolin on our skin. I don't know if that would be too much for you but it works very well.


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

It's also good to moisturize immediately after the bath - the skin takes the cream deeper then. If you're bathing every day, you may want to cut down frequency during the winter too - bathing can be drying.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Have you tried Eucerin products? They have always worked best for me and for ds as well.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

If it's dry and sensitive, perhaps its excema? It runs in our family, and I buy moisturizer specific to excema at the pharmacy, because it has no perfumes, citrus, other junk... Ditto the after bath comments.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

unrefined shea butter

this is the main thing we use. it's amazing. we even use it for sun screen.

here is a bit from the site:

Quote:

In addition, shea butter has natural sunscreen properties and anti-inflammatory agents. Because of its amazing properties, shea butter is an excellent ingredient for soaps, lotions and creams. Perhaps it is most effective when applied to the skin in its pure state. Regular users of pure, unrefined shea butter notice softer, smoother, healthier skin. Shea butter has also been shown to help with skin conditions and ailments such as extreme dryness, psoriasis, eczema, dermatitis, skin allergies, fungal infections, blemishes, wrinkles, stretch marks, scars, scrapes, and more.

also, do check out this green goop salve made by a local herbalist/midwife in my area. i just found out about it and it's AMAZING. i had really dry finger tips and it healed them in less than a week. and also some dry patches on my arm (always happens in the winter), and it's all gone now.


----------



## mendocino (Oct 7, 2005)

I used to use weleda calendula cream on my son and discovered it actually made his dry skin worse.

I second the eucerin/aquaphor type ointment. Put it on anytime before you leave the house. Also, if he uses a pacifier, consider removing it.

We also reduced baths to 1-2x week and increased oil consumption. Flax, olive, coconut, etc. Avocadoes, too.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I think my dd may be sensitive to petroleum-based creams, as I've noticed that she developed really dry, rough patches right after using Baby Vicks for a summer cold. I was also surprised that an Aveeno baby cream for sensitive skin/eczema seemed to make it worse. The thing that has helped us is to switch to a shea butter baby wash-- it really makes her skin so incredibly soft with just a little use.


----------



## lily2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gold bond ultimate healing lotion

worked better on dry patches than lanolin which I always swore by. and smells waay better


----------



## Thorn Hailfilter (Nov 14, 2007)

If you want to stay on the "natural" side, try using some Na-PCA spray, before your other creams.

If you don't care what's in it, try Aquaphilic.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We use Mustela lotion after baths. There are very few things we can use on his skin because its so sensitive. But Mustela works really well for him.

My older son's hands and face get terribly chapped when he's out in the cold for very long. I smear him with Eucerin before bed and keep his hands covered. It helps alot but he doesn't have sensitive skin.


----------



## 1964pandora (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello! Is he getting enough Omega 3 in his diet? Omega 3 will moisten your child's skin from the inside out. We use Coromega, which is a pudding like fish oil that tastes like baby aspirin. My kid's diets are very high in Omega 3, and I've never had to use any type of lotion on them, so hopefully there's some correlation.


----------



## aliinnc (Jan 10, 2008)

My nephews and nieces have eczema, and she swears by the Bert's Bees products with beeswax. There are lots of recipes online to make your own and save money.


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

Dd has mild ecema and for regular use we use Avenno Baby/Toddler body cream (not lotion) we also DON'T use soap in the bath tub.

If the spots are bumpy and irritated I will put just a dab of hydrocortisone on. (should not put on face)

I really like the gold bond lotion in the green bottle but I do not suggest it for kids, it has menthol and it can burn their eye if it gets too close.


----------



## S.Lee (Jan 27, 2007)

Ds fingers used to crack in the winter and his face was red and dry. About that time I discoverd the problems went away when I started feeding him spaghetti with olive oil on it. The olive oil got all over his hands and face and I wasn't using soap to wash after eating, just a warm wet cloth.


----------



## StayAtHomeMama21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, this is all great info, as my son has had a lot of dry skin on his face lately too. I also noticed calendula cream made it worse, I'll start with the others.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

We use Clear Hills Honey Bee Balm and it works really well. Its also completely natural.

Clear Hills Honey


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I was going to suggest the coconut oil. That stuff rocks.


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

How about jojoba oil. I always put some on ds after bath and it is gentle enough for the face. I use it in my hair too.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the great suggestions!








I do try to make sure he gets enough good fats in his diet...avocados, earth balance spread etc. Also he still BFs a lot and I take a DHA supplement.
As for those mentioning about excema...how would I tell the difference between dry skin and mild excema?
He does get a bath every day...but we use only a tiny amount of Calfiornia baby bubble bath and wash. He loves his bath so much and it is part of his bedtime routine which is why I don't want to do it less often.
Thanks again!


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Do you have radiators in your house? If you do, put pans of water on to add moisture to the air. The radiators (heaters in general) can dry the air out.

I use coconut oil on ds when he's dry-it's great! Olive oil, too!

The other thing is does your dc have to bathe daily during the winter? That might help to keep the natural oils on his skin unless you are moisturizing right out of the tub. Or since you said it's a vital part of your nighttime routine, can you add something like lavender oil to his bath so he has the calming aromatherapy and a bit of oil that will work into the skin...then moisturize afterwards?


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

I slather dd and myself up in coconut oil after a shower/bath. Works great!


----------



## lily2 (Jan 9, 2008)

abigail_b said:


> Thanks so much for all the great suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I feel your pain, it's not even cold here and she still has dry patches. I've tried the creams you listed,too, not much success though. No success with vegetable oils, either.

I just recently picked up shikai borage dry skin therapy lotion for babies.http://www.bizrate.com/childrensheal...444047620.html

I love, it works very very well for us.

By the way, eczema is not diagnosed whether the skin problem will go away with steroids or not. The word is used for a variety of skin conditions.


----------



## kittygrrl523 (May 27, 2006)

ds also has really dry skin but i wanted to mention that since you said it is specifically on his face it could be a sign of a mild food allergy. ds is allergic to nuts (severe) and dairy (milder.) I have noticed that if he gets hold of something with dairy in it his face gets rashy...not like the hives he gets if he eats a lot of dairy but it looks like eczema...

just wanted to mention it, in case it's helpful

on his dry skin i use a combo of aquaphor, calendula, tea tree salve, and eucerin calming cream...also burts bees chap sticks smeared all over his face (brilliant boy that he is, he came up with that idea on his own and it actually worked out well...sadly i'm afraid his idea to then eat the chapstick was slightly less brilliant...


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

The difference between eczema and just dry irratated skin is whether or not it is caused by a responce from the immune system. It is usually be caused by an allergy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SweetPotato* 
I think my dd may be sensitive to petroleum-based creams,

My DS is sensitive to anything petroleum based too, as well as most detergents and surfacants.


----------



## lily2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
The difference between eczema and just dry irratated skin is whether or not it is caused by a responce from the immune system. It is usually be caused by an allergy.

My DS is sensitive to anything petroleum based too, as well as most detergents and surfacants.

Ditto. baby oil was first culprit, then the others followed. She is sensitive to many but not allergic though.


----------



## lily2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky* 

By the way, eczema is not diagnosed whether the skin problem will go away with steroids or not. The word is used for a variety of skin conditions.

So I cant blame my ped for giving my dd hydrocort at 1mo and not mentioning eczema till 2mo?

Use an all-natural product that works well for her only a horrible yr later.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

how i got my 26 month old to put on lotion .....

i got an Rx for my face for a rash -- he soooooo wanted to put it on with me..... i subbed lotion for him ... he grins and rubs lotion all over his face.

when he is done playing i "wipe off" the extra (rub in the lotion).

It also works on hands -- i get out MINE stuff -- that he can't have -- and then he wants to mimic me.

(now we are not doing so hot on the body -- i use a mositure rich body wash and a lot of days that is as good as it gets







)

Aimee


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittygrrl523* 
ds also has really dry skin but i wanted to mention that since you said it is specifically on his face it could be a sign of a mild food allergy. ds is allergic to nuts (severe) and dairy (milder.) I have noticed that if he gets hold of something with dairy in it his face gets rashy...not like the hives he gets if he eats a lot of dairy but it looks like eczema...

just wanted to mention it, in case it's helpful
o

Okay this is very interesting...when we are at the ped recently for something else I pointed out the dry patch and asked if it could be a food allergy...he said if it was food allergy it would be all over his body. So is this not true? I wouldn't be suprised, I have got other info from this ped that is not 100% accurate....


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
The difference between eczema and just dry irratated skin is whether or not it is caused by a responce from the immune system. It is usually be caused by an allergy.

That is interesting to me too because I have had eczema my *entire* life. In early teen years I had very red patches behind my knees and in the crook of my arm. My feet have cracked and bled. My dermatologist said in was common in the teen years and I did in fact outgrow it (to that severity)
I have never heard it related to allergies. I was tested for allergies in my early 20's and have only seasonal and animal dander allergies so I wonder for what percentage of kids/adults it is related.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

another vote for organic coconut oil


----------



## StayAtHomeMama21 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm noticing that my son's dry skin around his face is turning into pimples.. I think...

Any suggestions?


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mendocino* 
I used to use weleda calendula cream on my son and discovered it actually made his dry skin worse.

Ditto to that, but for the California Baby calendula cream. I think the CA Baby and Burt's Bees products have a lot of scented oils in them, and that exacerbates sensitive skin.

DS1 had eczema and all my boys get red, chapped winter cheeks. We've tried a lot of lotions and so far the one I have the best success with is an Aveeno Baby unscented extra moisturizing one, the one with the dark navy blue cap (but NOT the adult one with the navy blue cap, that one has menthol!).

Applying lotion morning and night until the chapped skin looks better, then keeping it up at bedtime to maintain healthy skin seems to work best for us.

I also agree with the advice to hydrate and make sure there are healthy oils in their diets.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been reading this one for myself since my hands are chapped and cracked in some spots. The only thing that has helped so far is Lansinoh on the cracked spots. I can't wait for warmer weather so that we can turn the heat down. For DD we use Aveeno right after her nightly bath.

GL!


----------



## StayAtHomeMama21 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hemp oil (both eating and topically) have helped A LOT!!


----------



## Natosha (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
Have you tried Eucerin products? They have always worked best for me and for ds as well.

I agree these work really well!


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

I'm noticing that my son's dry skin around his face is turning into pimples.. I think...

Any suggestions?
Ditto with my daughter, she is two and has had this since birth!
This is a very interesting thread to me also, hope I can learn something. Our doc just told me it is dry skin but lotions don't help, she also has little dry patches that are not helped by lotions either. Going to try the shea butter though and see if it is any different.
I have found that a humidifier and chlorine filter in the bath help some.








:


----------



## allfrog68 (Apr 14, 2007)

Since I didn't see this on the list - we use Lubriderm. Virtually no fragerance (sp?) and very moisurizing. It's a little expensive so I get it in bulk at Costco.


----------



## Hippie Mama in MI (Jan 15, 2008)

My son began showing an all-over (except under diaper) dry skin rash as soon as winter arrived. After trying many creams, oils, lotions, even olive oil, I finally found something completely different that worked for him: humidity in the air.

Our house was extremely dry. So I stopped using my dryer, and started hanging laundry to dry all around the house. The air became moist, his dry skin cleared up, and our electric bill is lower now too!

Hope this helps.

Kady


----------



## Roy Patton (Nov 18, 2016)

unityco said:


> It's also good to moisturize immediately after the bath - the skin takes the cream deeper then. If you're bathing every day, you may want to cut down frequency during the winter too - bathing can be drying.


I have to agree. Immediately after the bath moisturize the skin with some oil such as jojoba or coonut etc. and you should be fine. I personally use argan oil and my skin drasticly improved.


----------



## Honey Lamb & I (Nov 22, 2016)

A spoonful of coconut oil in the bath works great for my babies!


----------

